# Vanillan?



## Bret (Sep 14, 2007)

I picked up some imitation vanilla powder/vanillan at a cake supply store for my baking. Can I use this in bath/body/m&p soap?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

I dont think so, it contains alchohol. 
But someone else may know better than me.


----------



## Bret (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll have to look again when I get home, but I thought it only had three ingredients. Corn syrup, vanillan and something else. Don't think it was alcohol... but I could be wrong.


----------



## Bret (Sep 14, 2007)

Yep, I was wrong. I found the ingredients online and it contains Ethyl Vanillin. I'll keep it for my baking.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 15, 2007)

Could you use it  mixed w/ say honey powder & tapioca startch to make a flavored body powder/dust? I dunno, just a thought.


----------



## Bret (Sep 17, 2007)

I thought ethyl/alcohol was drying... and I don't have honey powder (yet!). I did mix it with my milk bath mix, but haven't tried it yet. If it is drying, I'll just toss it and wait till I get the real stuff.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 17, 2007)

If there is alcohol in your powder, it's going to be such a  microscopic amount it won't be drying IMHO.


----------

